# Mullet - Feast or Famine



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Two days ago with Billy B. it was famine at a mullet hole near Milton.....nary a fish between two boats. Today here on the Choctawhaatchee it was feast with 43 in the cooler. Photo is part of the box. The simple gold hook technique was used.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Am I hearing BillyB muttering something under his breath? Fine mess of mullet, JB.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Am I hearing BillyB muttering something under his breath? Fine mess of mullet, JB.


He may be. i'm the one who wanted to fish Milton for something different. We should have stuck with what we have going here. 

ooops, just noticed my post should have been in the other fresh water thread


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Am I hearing BillyB muttering something under his breath? Fine mess of mullet, JB.



LOL...............


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

you got a lot of good bait right there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

MaxxT said:


> you got a lot of good bait right there


Sure do. Also enough to smoke a couple of batches and have a fish fry or two.


----------

